# Pet Store Marketing Legislation!!??



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, I know some of you have your own pet shops or websites so was wondering if you could help.. I already have a few listed but I was just wondering what other ones their are! So if you could suggest some *legislations that affect the marketing of pet stores*, please!!?? It would be much appreciated!!


----------

